
Ask HN: Do you want to be interviewed about programming? - chess
Hi HN,<p>Short story:<p>If you&#x27;re interested in being interviewed about programming, and you live in the SF Bay Area in California, please email me at drawginadraw at gmail dot com with a bit about yourself (could be a blog if you have it, a resume, a project you&#x27;ve done, some open source, or just a quick summary. This isn&#x27;t a job interview, I just want to get to know you).<p>Long story:<p>I&#x27;m a recent programmer (about 2+ years professionally) and have fallen in love with listening to people talk about the problems they solved, the products they built, the tools they love, the &quot;ah-ha&quot; moments, etc. A lot of my favorite youtube videos are programming lectures or abstract ideas hashed out verbally. I want to make an &quot;inside the actor&#x27;s studio&quot; for programmers where interviewees might teach me a new CS concept, or talk about their careers, big ideas that moved them... you get the idea.<p>I&#x27;m planning to record the conversations and start some sort of audio blog&#x2F;podcast thing with it. If you agree, I unfortunately won&#x27;t be able to promise you anything other than a vague direction of final product (probably won&#x27;t be able to tell you release dates upfront either).<p>The big assumption here is that  programmers like listening to other programmers. Considering the amount of $$ we dump on conferences... well, it&#x27;s not an unreasonable assumption to make.<p>Thanks for your time.
======
jcutrell
Hey, you definitely should do this.

I run Developer Tea, and not only is it relatively successful as a podcast,
but it also is truly a fulfilling thing to be able to share opinions and have
people respond out in the open.

With that said, I'd love to be interviewed for your initiative! I'll shoot you
an email.

~~~
chess
Awesome! Developer Tea looks like my cup of tea (the website is so pretty).
Will be following. Looking forward to your email.

------
soham
Maybe working together with us could help?
[http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com).

